# Toothpaste's Marbling



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Hello!

I've decided to create a "Marble Log" for my newest betta, Toothpaste.

Less than a week ago he was a white/iridescent VT male, but he's started to marble already. Some blue streaks have shown up on his tail and a few scales are turning blue. His cheeks are dark blue and aqua so I'm hoping he turns out something like this:










We'll see what happens


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

*Day 1*

*Toothpaste's Marble Log*


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Is he a marble? He looks like a blue cambodian to me.


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

You're right, he does look like a Blue Cambodian! But I think (and hope) he will marble. Blue streaks are already showing up on his fins, even his pectorals are changing. I'll try to get another picture


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Not a good picture, but you can see the blue on his fins that wasn't there before... at least I don't think it was. Oh no now I'm doubting that he's changed at all! Lol


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

he's a gorgeous boy! Can't wait to see what he does. Maybe I will start one of these journals for Picasso!


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

I've had him for about 5 months now and the change is really starting to pop!!!  I'm living abroad an my boyfriend is taking care of them... I was shocked when I saw this picture, he suddenly changed in the past 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

No such thing as a Blue Cambodian  Beautiful boy!


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Here he is, 6 months later! (Also should I be concerned about his metallic-colored belly? I'm currently living abroad so I haven't seen it in person and my boyfriend assures me that it's just the flash... but still (( )


----------



## Khareuk (Jan 13, 2017)

He looks amazing! I wouldn't be too worried about his metallic-coloured belly; marbling seems to make betta fish an ever-changing array of colours and patterns! So nice to see, he looks healthy and happy. <3


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

Good to hear  I wonder if he'll keep changing..


----------



## bevsies (Feb 11, 2016)

*Final update*

Toothpaste now! (And the before, too.)


----------

